# error compiling graphics/librsvg2



## mrmarbury (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently executing the necessary steps for update task


```
8 20130731:
   9   AFFECTS: users of glib20
  10   AUTHOR: kwm@FreeBSD.org
  11 
  12   The devel/gio-fam-backend port was removed in the glib 2.36 update.
  13   Since the gio-fam-backend port was used in USE_GNOME=glib20, all
  14   dependencies need to be rebuilt. The removal of gio-fam-backend isn't
  15   critical, glib20 using programs should work just fine if the port is still
  16   installed. It is not clear however, if glib20 will use the new kqueue
  17   backend or the old fam backend.
  18 
  19   Note that users of pkg packages can just run the pkg delete command after
  20   their next update.
  21 
  22   # portmaster -r gio-fam-backend
  23   # pkg_delete gio-fam-backend-\* (for pkgng: pkg delete gio-fam-backend)
  24   # portmaster -a
  25 
  26   or
  27 
  28   # portupgrade -rf gio-fam-backend
  29   # pkg_delete gio-fam-backend-\* (for pkgng: pkg delete gio-fam-backend)
  30   # portupgrade -a
```

And I'm stuck with `portupgrade -rf gio-fam-backend` as it breaks while recompiling graphics/librsvg2.

I have attached the output of the manual compilation. I already recompiled gdk-pixbuff because the configure told me it was not available before. But that obviously didn't help.

Does any of you guys have an idea what could be wrong here?

Cheers,
Stefan


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2013)

Try building it with MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes:
`portupgrade -m'-DMAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes' -rf gio-fam-backend`


----------



## mrmarbury (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the quick answer. I tried it for librsvg2 only, `portupgrade -m'-DMAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes' -f graphics/librsvg2`. The error is exactly the same.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh, it may be `portupgrade -m'MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes' -f graphics/librsvg2`. Not sure what the difference actually is but sometimes it needs -D and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## mrmarbury (Aug 6, 2013)

That didn't help either. Also tried directly as an option to make
`make -DMAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes clean reinstall`
or
`make clean reinstall MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes`

I'm doing a `portupgrade -Rf graphics/librsvg2` now in hope the is something broken "below" 

BTW, this is my /etc/make.conf just in case 

```
#FORCE_MAKE_JOBS=yes
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=9

OPTIONS_SET="CUSTOM_CFLAGS"
OPTIONS_UNSET="EXAMPLES"

.if ${.CURDIR:M*/x11-fonts/webfonts}
WITH_MSWINDOWS_LICENSE=yes
.endif
# added by use.perl 2013-08-01 13:28:53
PERL_VERSION=5.16.3
```

It's not very spectacular and *I* also tried with 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=1
```
 ... didn't help


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2013)

Try removing that MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER completely. I'm not sure if setting it to 1 actually disables it.


----------



## mrmarbury (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm, the `portupgrade -Rf graphics/librsvg2` failed at the exact same point. Removing MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER didn't help either. Can it be that this build is just broken? What version of it do you have installed ... if you've installed it in the first place 

Guess I will google for the commands I always forget on how to get a different version installed, try that and report back. Or maybe you have the killer idea?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2013)

I thought I had it installed as a dependency of something. But I don't seem to have it. I'll try and build it, see what happens.


----------



## mrmarbury (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, downgrading the port would not help, because the failing version is the first one for glib 2.36  
@SirDice: did you test the compilation yet?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2013)

It seems to build fine when I let poudriere build it.


----------



## kpa (Aug 8, 2013)

This is again proof that FreeBSD should move to jail(8)ed or chroot(8)ed port building by default. Most of these problems stem from another installed package or leftovers from an uninstalled package interfering with the build.


----------



## mrmarbury (Aug 8, 2013)

That's what I like about Gentoo. They build stuff in a sandbox. But after 14 years of Gentoo use, I finally moved to FreeBSD completely to get rid of the Linux mess. Whatever, different topic ...

I have the feeling that I messed up my system with portupgrade. I'm currently doing a `portmaster -afRd` and already found a lot of packages, that are installed but ports is not aware of this (the 'please use `make reinstall`' thingy). I think this will take me a while though. Hopefully that fixes the issue. Bummer is that I like some features of portinstall. Like seeing how many ports are left to be installed and a way that handles uninstalling of reverse dependencies automagically. There is pkg_cutleaves. But I always have the feeling that I uninstall to much or leave unneeded stuff untouched when using it. 

Is there already a way of using ports in a kind of jail way already? @SirDice said something about poudriere but I don't know if this is the way to go for the "user"?


----------



## kpa (Aug 8, 2013)

Take a look at my HOWTO, it should be what you're looking for:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=38859


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2013)

You're going to love it, especially in combination with the new PKGNG.


----------



## mrmarbury (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey, that sounds cool. I test it as soon as portmaster has finished.


----------



## kpa (Aug 8, 2013)

It is so far the best method that I've used for building ports/packages on FreeBSD. However, it can not replace the packaging part of ports(7) right away because it should always be possible to use `make install` or portmaster(1) to install ports as well.


----------



## mrmarbury (Aug 11, 2013)

Well this is kind of solved. Even though I'm not happy with the solution. which was to `pkg_delete -a` everything, delete and refetch ports and reinstall everything. I refetched ports because after deleting everything the reinstall failed all the time with strange errors that seemed like something is wrong with ports and the dependencies. After a refetch it worked. Except for banshee. But that's not part of the original thread. I'm now playing around with poudriere but banshee doesn't build there as well. 

But thanks to @kpa and @SirDice for their patience and support 

Cheers,
Stefan


----------

